# Can someone explain to me what an SDM profile is



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I was just looking at my account online earlier and saw this under features. I have not seen this before today nor was I notified by Verizon about this. What exactly is it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> I was just looking at my account online earlier and saw this under features. I have not seen this before today nor was I notified by Verizon about this. What exactly is it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Found a nice description in the article linked at the bottom.

"One of the ways carriers can monetize their investments is by implementing Subscriber Data Management (SDM) solutions that leverage the assets (networks, applications and B/OSS systems) created through these investments. These assets are a treasure trove of subscriber information, from basic identity information to information associated with the connectivity services, such as location, presence, and device, access network and resources used. SDM solutions enable carriers to aggregate, mine and understand this information. They allow carriers to open the mobile ecosystem and deliver a wide range of personalized services and applications to subscribers. They bring together rich, dynamic subscriber data along with the advanced tools to provide that data to third-party application providers to capitalize on new business models and revenue sources, such as mobile advertising. They also play a critical role in managing revenue leakage, reducing operational costs and simplifying subscriber provisioning while increasing the service velocity for new revenue-generating services."​
Source: http://www.fiercetel...-sdm/2010-05-26


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

So in other words they believe that I abuse my unlimited and are monitoring my usage?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Mrmidnight said:


> So in other words they believe that I abuse my unlimited and are monitoring my usage?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nothing of the sort. It's an across the board "feature" that is also present on tiered plans. It has more to do with targeted advertising/promotions than anything.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I always delete that apk & I've heard it helps battery life as well.


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Its basically a way for them to collect information about you and then sell it to advertisers. It can be deleted and helps battery a lot to delete it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Ahh OK, hell I didn't even notice the apk, I saw it on my bill

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

